# DLX - DuluxGroup Limited



## System (27 July 2010)

DuluxGroup Limited (DLX) was formed following its demerger from Orica (ORI) in July 2010. DuluxGroup is a manufacturer and marketer of premium branded products, mainly in coatings, home improvement, and garden care markets in Australia and New Zealand, with focus on these domestic markets. Product offerings include protective coatings, powder coatings, the high build performance coating AcraTex, automotive refinish, and intergrain timber finishes.

http://www.duluxgroup.com.au


----------



## asxiq (30 November 2011)

DLX up for 3 consecutive day during last fours years  (as happened on 30 NOV 2011)
no of instances - 21	
next day up - 5
next day down -	16
Avg trade (%)- (-1.44)
Median Trade - 	(-1.5)
Avg Win (%)- 1.28
Avg Loss (%)- 2.28%


----------



## notting (30 November 2011)

Yeah but every flip of the coin has a 50% chance of being heads or tails.
It only starts to be a little more favorable when you balance your funds out for say 10 instances of bets on tails after 10 instances of 3 heads in a row.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 April 2013)

Dulux appears to be going along swimmingly.

No outstanding breakout, just a strong trend into blue sky.


----------



## piggybank (30 April 2014)

chops_a_must said:


> Dulux appears to be going along swimmingly. No outstanding breakout, just a strong trend into blue sky.





​


----------



## MuzikkizuM (12 December 2016)

What's happening to dulux ATM...?


----------



## Kryzz (9 June 2018)

DLX still putting in nice looking higher lows here. Trading not too far off of 52 week highs.


----------



## greggles (17 April 2019)

DuluxGroup is to be taken over for $3.8 billion by Japan-based Nippon Paint Holdings. The DuluxGroup board has unanimously recommended to shareholders that they accept the offer of $9.80 cash per share.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-04-17/duluxgroup-set-to-be-taken-over-japanese-company/11023914


----------



## aus_trader (17 April 2019)

greggles said:


> DuluxGroup is to be taken over for $3.8 billion by Japan-based Nippon Paint Holdings. The DuluxGroup board has unanimously recommended to shareholders that they accept the offer of $9.80 cash per share.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-04-17/duluxgroup-set-to-be-taken-over-japanese-company/11023914



Not a bad premium offered by the Japanese giant, $9.80 is roughly 30% higher than last closing price of DLX.


----------



## galumay (17 April 2019)

Doh, there goes one of my few invincibles I was waiting to buy in the next crash!


----------



## System (23 August 2019)

On August 22nd, 2019, DuluxGroup Limited (DLX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between DLX and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in DLX by Nippon Paint Holdings Co., Ltd.


----------

